
I learned Rust by trading Cryptocurrencies - piercebot
https://ajpierce.com/2020-08-08_crypto-in-rust/
======
piercebot
Hi HN, thanks for taking the time to come chat! I'm still learning Rust, so if
you have suggestions for how to improve hodl, I'd really appreciate issues or
pull requests :)

[https://github.com/ajpierce/hodl](https://github.com/ajpierce/hodl)

